# You all will understand  . . .



## msjuris (Jan 18, 2011)

We had a wintry mix last night that left us with a about 6" of snow and a thin layer of ice ontop of everything this morning.  So as I go out to start my chores I take two steps, slip and fall on my backside.  I get up and continue to take care of the outside cats, dogs and chickens.  I always save the goats for last because I spend more time with them, talking to them petting them and just relaxing with them, also they are at the bottom of the hill in the back yard.  Well, as I start down the hill with two flakes of hay in one hand and a bucket of water in the other, I slip and slide halfway down the hill on my backside (again).  So, what do I do?

I get my shovel and shovel a path from the back door of the house about 240' down to the goats pen.  I notice the goats are having a little difficulty, so I then shovel the goat's pen out so that they don't have to trod through the ice and snow.   

My neighbor who was clearing her car off had stopped to watch, laugh and shake her head as I busted my hump shoveling the snow and ice out of the goats pen.  She had a pithy comment about doing her driveway if I needed the exercise.  

You all understand, right?  I know I'm not the only one who would do such a thing for her goats.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL, no, you are not the only one to do such things for their goats.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd just say you were a dedicated goat person and completely within your right mind.

Anything for the goats I say.

DonnaBelle


----------



## sammileah (Jan 18, 2011)

lol ok so this is my 1st winter with goats.
i read somewhere that if there is more than 4 inches of snow goats won't go out.  so 1st time we get 6 inches of snow.  I get my stuff on go out the back door shovel out the deck and strairs (3 legged dog has issues if they are icky) a path to the dog gate all the way to the shed, then to goat gate, to the water then to the goat house.   shoveled off all the climbing  stuff, 3 huge pallets, 1 giant table.  do all the chores.  crawl my frozen butt back to the house lay on heating pad an hour an half later.  tell hubby he has the driveway and he just looks at me like i've lost my mind.   maybe a little.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep, I understand your madness!  It's taken me too!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 18, 2011)

Of course we understand!  We got 10" here in N. Alabama so my hubby and I both got shovels, dug the goats a path out of their shelters and to the feed areas and water.  Doesn't everyone do that?


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 18, 2011)

yep i understand!!!! been there done that...... Your a good goatie Mom


----------



## msjuris (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you,

I don't feel so ridiculous now.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 18, 2011)

Um....after I shovel out all the doors, gates, and paths in between, I shovel loops of paths so they can all get out and move around and not get trapped and bonked in a dead-end path...which they will if the snow is deep, silly little things. 

But that does not prove that you are not crazy.


----------



## scrambledmess (Jan 18, 2011)

I almost understand.  I told my two boys (ages 12 and 14), "That was why I have you.  Now get a shovel and go!"  They cleared out the goats and the chicken coop.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 18, 2011)

Your preaching to the choir here. We actually snow blow whole areas in the fields for the animals. We also remove all snow from under the overhangs off the barn. My little dog also has to be given an area to go to the bathroom if it gets deep. Not to mention that I need to be able to walk to from the house to the barn without injury.


----------



## warthog (Jan 18, 2011)

Wedon't get snow, but if we did I most certainly would.  So if that makes me a little crazy, then I'm happy to be part of the crazy gang.


----------



## Jenski (Jan 18, 2011)

The back side of the shovel may be used on your neighbor.


----------



## julieq (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, I fully understand and shame on your neighbor!  She's just jealous that she doesn't have goats, guaranteed.  Fortunately we have a huge vintage dairy barn and our goats are enclosed in that, so I don't have to shovel snow!


----------



## Train2110 (Jan 18, 2011)

While we don't have goats, _yet_, we do snowblow trails in the yard to get to the dogs' favorite poop area and a trail to the chicken coop and shed.  We then shovel an area in the chicken coop yard, about 10' x 15'.  Once all of that is done, will then get to work on the driveway and front walk.

We have been getting about 10-12inches a storm about every four days for the past two weeks, eastern NY.

Have to know your priorities!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 18, 2011)

I have done this more times than I can count this winter! We currently have 30 inches, yes 30 inches of snow on the ground with more expected soon. I have shoveled a path many times from their hideout in the old root cellar up to the barn where they eat. For some reason they like the root cellar, must be warmer under ground and all.......anyway I locked 'em in the barn today cause I didn't feel like shoveling it again LOL Oh well!


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 19, 2011)

Even though it doesnt snow where I am, I completely understand. I would also understand if you had thrown a hefty snowball at the neighbor!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2011)

When my mom was still alive, she called and asked, "Do you think, if you and Jeff come to town today, you could stop by and shovel my sidewalk?"
I said we'd be there as soon as we finished making a path for the goats.
She said, "Well....so long as I'm on your list....even if I come after the goats." and hung up.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

Roll...thats funny!!!  Thats what my husband pretty much did this morning!!!  We had 10 inches last night with a nice layer of ice on top!!

The barn and coop came first!! We have a snow blower on the tractor...which is a must around here!!    I had to walk out in that before plowed so he could clear the corral gates and outside area for the goats to run!!  

They always come 1st for sure!!!!  And thats okay here!!!


----------



## msjuris (Jan 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When my mom was still alive, she called and asked, "Do you think, if you and Jeff come to town today, you could stop by and shovel my sidewalk?"
> I said we'd be there as soon as we finished making a path for the goats.
> She said, "Well....so long as I'm on your list....even if I come after the goats." and hung up.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 19, 2011)

We don't really get snow here, but when it rains, I put down wooden pallets to make dry paths for my goats and I to walk on. 

When I lived in Colorado with my family growing up, my mom would shovel a path for her cats and clear out a section of the yard so they could go out to potty without wetting their feet. She'd spend eight hours shoveling after a snowstorm so her kitties could go outside! She'd do the same for my horse too. I was never one for shoveling any more than I had to!


----------



## warthog (Jan 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When my mom was still alive, she called and asked, "Do you think, if you and Jeff come to town today, you could stop by and shovel my sidewalk?"
> I said we'd be there as soon as we finished making a path for the goats.
> She said, "Well....so long as I'm on your list....even if I come after the goats." and hung up.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 20, 2011)

You are a good mommy.  I think everyone would do it for their babies.  I would.


----------

